# CS Jackson 8 String @ NAMM



## Altair4 (Jan 13, 2011)

New custom 8 from NAMM


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 13, 2011)

Massive headstock! Pretty cool.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 13, 2011)

About time!


----------



## espman (Jan 13, 2011)

^This, if they changed it to a 4x4 or 3x5 headstock 
Anybody know if this is going to turn into a production model?


----------



## kylendm (Jan 13, 2011)

Why do 90% of companies 8 string guitars all look the same. Damn EMGs making the guitars look bland as hell.


----------



## Necris (Jan 13, 2011)

If an 8-string Jackson ever becomes a production model, I'll do everything in my power to buy one the moment it becomes available.

Edit: I can't believe I mistook the nut for a zero fret.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 13, 2011)

I dont see a zero fret. I think a 4x4 SLS would be badass on there.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2011)

possumkiller said:


> I dont see a zero fret. I think a 4x4 SLS would be badass on there.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 13, 2011)

as well. The inline headstock starts to look rather ungainly at this point I feel. But still it's a Jackson 8 so I'm not complaining!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone else notice that cockeyed truss rod?


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jan 13, 2011)

possumkiller said:


> I dont see a zero fret. I think a 4x4 SLS would be badass on there.



 +1


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 13, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Anyone else notice that cockeyed truss rod?


 
Yes its on one of those custom 7s as well. WTF is up with that?


----------



## Kimling (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, it does indeed look the same as every other 8-string out there 
And why, oh why, do companies insist on using EMGs on their "metal"-guitars?

But, on the bright side are new Jacksons always nice 
Let's hope their 6-strings awesomeness make for a better 8 than 7-string


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 13, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Anyone else notice that cockeyed truss rod?



Oh yeah, now you mention it....wtf????


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, that IS kinda fucked up... And being an 8, shouldn't it have 2 truss rods to better adjust the neck? I doubt very much that a single rod is gonna keep that one strait...


----------



## Necris (Jan 13, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> Yes, that IS kinda fucked up... And being an 8, shouldn't it have 2 truss rods to better adjust the neck? I doubt very much that a single rod is gonna keep that one strait...


There are plenty of basses with only one truss rod. As long as it is adjusted when needed it will be fine.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 13, 2011)

I love the color. I like it


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2011)

Necris said:


> There are plenty of basses with only one truss rod. As long as it is adjusted when needed it will be fine.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 13, 2011)

Hopefully this isn't the finished model, but either way I want it.


----------



## koolaider (Jan 13, 2011)

holy sh*t!! nice! it is about time!!!


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 13, 2011)

I think it's awesome that Jackson is finally getting some new shit out there 

What's not cool is that inline headstock - think the limit on looking good is a 7. Anything more (like this 8) should be a 4+4 SLS headstock.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree. Major kudos to Jackson for finally getting into the game. I wonder when 8 strings will become an option on the CS form and we start to see NGDs with CS 8s from Jackson.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jan 13, 2011)

i seemed to have gotten my pants dirty....


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 13, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Anyone else notice that cockeyed truss rod?




I did and it bugged the shit out of me 

Holy headstock, though. Their 3+3 headstock is what's up - would have worked here


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 13, 2011)

It looks like the headstock is aligned for a 6 string, but then they added two high strings. I can see it being for ease of use on a 7 string (the centre of the nut has a string lying over it, thus truss rod access would be hindered) but why is it on an 8 string?

As for the guitar itself: This is a definite win for Jackson, but that headstock is the last thing I would choose from their range of shapes. Reverse it and I think it will be an improvement.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 13, 2011)

Regarding the cockeyed truss rod, Chris Broderick had that on one of his LACS RGAs.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 13, 2011)

i like it... 

I'm also glad I waited on getting an 8... It seems options are popping up all over the place now.


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd prefer a 4/4 headstock but of course, this isn't my guitar.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 13, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Anyone else notice that cockeyed truss rod?



Yup. Is it maybe angled to spread force over the entire wide neck


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 13, 2011)

Wait, this is just a custom for the purposes of NAMM, right?


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 13, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Wait, this is just a custom for the purposes of NAMM, right?



Thats my bet. I need to see more pics of this. Hopefully someone can get more pics in good lighting and post em.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Regarding the cockeyed truss rod, Chris Broderick had that on one of his LACS RGAs.



Which one?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 13, 2011)

I dig it... lots! Hopefully Jackson will have the sense to put something like this into production.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 13, 2011)

I've seen guitar _bodies_ with less wood than that headstock. Still, it's a step in the right direction. The more common 8s become, though, the harder time I'm going to have convincing myself that I don't need one.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 13, 2011)

That body is delicious.

That headstock:


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 13, 2011)

My guess is it's definitely just a custom, I doubt any companies, much less Jackson, would jump right into USA made 8 strings to test the waters, if an 8 was coming this year, I'd assume MIJ.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jan 13, 2011)

ill have it


----------



## noob_pwn (Jan 13, 2011)

I think if thats the best they could do they've done a really poor job of designing it, a nut with that sort of sideways force will break sooner or later and the headstock looks like shit.
If it's what a customer ordered then that's a different story i guess


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 13, 2011)

You could have saved every passenger of the titanic with that headstock, with room to spare!  


If it was the SLS headstock, I would like it a lot more. But hey, this might mean more production 8s (hopefully) and I think we can all agree that that's a good thing.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm happy Jackson started to make 8's...

seriously 8 inline is too much... esp has it, but their headstocks have a "smaller angle"


----------



## Altair4 (Jan 14, 2011)

I was told that the truss rod was offset because most of the tension is on that side of the neck and a centered rod would eventually warp to the bass side of the neck.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2011)

Altair4 said:


> I was told that the truss rod was offset because most of the tension is on that side of the neck and a centered rod would eventually warp to the bass side of the neck.



On most guitars and basses the variance in tension between the low and high strings is only a pound or two at the most, which is really just a 7% variance. So basically, what they're saying is that in order to fix a 7% difference in tension they have to move the truss rod over by what appears to be closer to 50%? 

I don't buy it.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 14, 2011)

Altair4 said:


> I was told that the truss rod was offset because most of the tension is on that side of the neck and a centered rod would eventually warp to the bass side of the neck.


That's quite a bit of  . Most string sets often differ by 5-8lbs of string tension per string at max. Assuming bass strings, due to their thicker core, cause more of the tension is NOT right. They have thicker cores/diameters which allows them to be at similar tensions to the treble strings.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 14, 2011)

Lol. I've just realised that while I've been a fan of ESP and Ibanez gear for ages, the stuff that's really got my eye at NAMM is all Jackson. This plus Chris's signature


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 14, 2011)

don't like it...looks like they are not really breaking new ground with this, plus the headstock is not exactly _it_.


----------



## Gitte (Jan 14, 2011)

this guitar (the body) just looks like every second 8 string out there.. too bad, not really my thing..


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 14, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Which one?


 
Believe it was a white one, I remember seeing a picture of it without a truss rod cover and thinking it looked odd.


----------



## Coalesce42 (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow that is one ugly headstock. Really I don't think anyone else should get into the ERG game unless they have something to bring. Schecter makes the best low cost ERG and if you have the money get one custom made. Jackson guitars continue lower the standard IMHO... Sorry for the negativity but I was excited until I saw the guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm not a massive fan of Jackson, but I think that looks quite cool. That said, the headstock doesn't look practical. I thinka 4x4 style one would be better.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 14, 2011)

Coalesce42 said:


> Wow that is one ugly headstock. Really I don't think anyone else should get into the ERG game unless they have something to bring. Schecter makes the best low cost ERG and if you have the money get one custom made. Jackson guitars continue lower the standard IMHO... Sorry for the negativity but I was excited until I saw the guitar.



I'd bet the $5000 that this guitar probably cost on it playing and sounding better than anything Schecter has built.


----------



## Randy (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm not really impressed, but I love Jackson, so I'd certainly love to try one out.


----------



## vansinn (Jan 14, 2011)

Seriously.. apart from being a Jackson, I see nothing special apart from a seemingly good lower cutaway for high frets access, provided the heel design is good too.

Headstock is an unfortunate design, strings spread far too much. Doesn't in any way fit with body design.
Vol knob placed so player is sure to hit it; personally I couldn't use it for volume swells (need this).


----------



## Coalesce42 (Jan 14, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I'd bet the $5000 that this guitar probably cost on it playing and sounding better than anything Schecter has built.



For $5000 it better play better than any schecter. That is why I prefaced the comment with "Low End" schecter. But for $5000 I would get a custom made ERG better than anything Jackson could even imagine. All I am saying is if it is a low end 8 schecter is best in my opinion. If it is high end why go Jackson when the option are so much better at that price.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 14, 2011)

I haven't played anything 'better' than a CS Jackson. Different, but not better.

This is someone's custom guitar, (s)he presumably wanted it exactly the way it is.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 14, 2011)

This guitar was built by Luthier Pablo Santana - it'll cost $4200. Regarding the neck and the offset truss rod.


> It also has a new design feature that Pablo came up with called the Jackson Asymetrical Neck/ Offset Trussrod. Basically the neck profile is fatter near the lower strings and gradually tapers as it gets to the high E string. The Trussrod is also offset and runs through the thicker portion of the neck.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 14, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> This guitar was built by Luthier Pablo Santana - it'll cost $4200. Regarding the neck and the offset truss rod.



That makes more sense now.


----------



## conorreich (Jan 14, 2011)

The headstock doesn't look so bad in those pictures^, but I agree the sls 3x3 hs would have looked pretty sexy.


----------



## kylendm (Jan 14, 2011)

Honestly I kinda like the headstock now that I see if attached to the body. It's crazy but in an interesting way in my opinion.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 14, 2011)

Loving the neckthrough.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jan 14, 2011)

I also agree about the headstock using the SLS 3X3 (or in this case, the 4X4...). But after seeing the guitar in a "playing" position, it actually does look a little bit better.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 14, 2011)

conorreich said:


> The headstock doesn't look so bad in those pictures^, but I agree the sls 3x3 hs would have looked pretty sexy.





kylendm said:


> Honestly I kinda like the headstock now that I see if attached to the body. It's crazy but in an interesting way in my opinion.





Prydogga said:


> Loving the neckthrough.





Kamikaze7 said:


> I also agree about the headstock using the SLS 3X3 (or in this case, the 4X4...). But after seeing the guitar in a "playing" position, it actually does look a little bit better.




These.



I also really like that finish, but then again I love red.


----------



## kruneh (Jan 15, 2011)

And the scale?
That sure does look short ..


----------



## powergroover (Jan 15, 2011)

IMO headstock should be 4x4, and black hardware would look better
other than that


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 15, 2011)

If they made the logo a little larger or moved it more centrally to the headstock, I think it would've disguised the size a little better. Having seen the whole thing though in those pictures it does look better as a whole.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jan 15, 2011)

Altair4 said:


>



at first i saw some mirrors but with a second view it is a new body shape  

looks like an rgd


----------



## Philligan (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone know what scale this is? Looks like 25.5" judging by the distance between the pickups...


----------



## ra1der2 (Jan 15, 2011)

Glad to see Jackson enter the 8 string realm. Looks like a standard scale to me as well


----------



## OwainXerath (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like I'm one of the only ones who loves the headstock. It's a Jackson! It wouldn't be quintessentially Jackson if it was 4x4. The new Chris Broderick was only let down by the 3x3 headstock.

That's like saying "I like the new Les Paul, but it'd better even better with a Strat body"

C'mon people, did you really expect Jackson to come up with an 8 string that looks like a Schecter, or a Jackson?


----------



## arsonist (Jan 15, 2011)

lookin good!!!


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm going to agree with everyone else. GET AN SLS HEADSTOCK ON THAT BEAST! The SLAT-7 even seems to be too much with their inline headstock.
In any case, I love Jackson guitars. IMO their 6 strings are the most comfortable to play.

Also,
Jackson 8 string
SLS 4x4 headstock
Ebony or Rosewood FB
(Don't care about binding)
27" scale
Typical Jackson Compound radius board
Neck-through 
Dual pickups (insert non-emg pickups here)
Matte black finish
Alder body
/Killer production model 8-string. I would definitely buy


----------



## Vyn (Jan 15, 2011)

OwainXerath said:


> Looks like I'm one of the only ones who loves the headstock. It's a Jackson! It wouldn't be quintessentially Jackson if it was 4x4. The new Chris Broderick was only let down by the 3x3 headstock.
> 
> That's like saying "I like the new Les Paul, but it'd better even better with a Strat body"
> 
> C'mon people, did you really expect Jackson to come up with an 8 string that looks like a Schecter, or a Jackson?



I'm sorry, but the headstock on the Broderick was just awesome.


----------



## TheDjentlman (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh my fucking god......I think I might cry!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 15, 2011)

EMG-X, that's a change from regular ones. I bet it would look sick with blackouts as well.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 16, 2011)

I feel like it should really have two truss rods, but it looks neat otherwise.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 16, 2011)

I really like that elbow contour. Looks like an exaggerated copy of the ......... arm cutout.





EDIT: LMAO!!!!! I thought people were doing that on their own! So thats what happens when you mention He Who Must Not Be Named.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 16, 2011)

Coalesce42 said:


> For $5000 it better play better than any schecter. That is why I prefaced the comment with "Low End" schecter. But for $5000 I would get a custom made ERG better than anything Jackson could even imagine. All I am saying is if it is a low end 8 schecter is best in my opinion. If it is high end why go Jackson when the option are so much better at that price.



You've clearly never been within a mile of a custom Jackson. They are seriously some of the best instruments money can buy.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jan 16, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> You've clearly never been within a mile of a custom Jackson. They are seriously some of the best instruments money can buy.


 
I've played custom jacksons... lefties to be exact they're quality is incomparable to ANY guitar that is in the same price range. Same thing with their USA & Pro series models, the quality is there. They sound fucking awesome also


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jan 16, 2011)

I think why the truss rod is off center is cause it may have a truss rod that is adjustable from the other end of the neck if its a bolt on and I like it but the head stock does look odd with eight on one side maybe six then two or five and three I think that would be cool and I also like how it has emgxes cause most have plan old 808s


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 16, 2011)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I think why the truss rod is off center is cause it may have a truss rod that is adjustable from the other end of the neck if its a bolt on and I like it but the head stock does look odd with eight on one side maybe six then two or five and three I think that would be cool and I also like how it has emgxes cause most have plan old 808s


A few posts above your's I explain the reason why the truss rod is in that position.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 17, 2011)

OwainXerath said:


> Looks like I'm one of the only ones who loves the headstock. It's a Jackson! It wouldn't be quintessentially Jackson if it was 4x4. The new Chris Broderick was only let down by the 3x3 headstock.
> 
> That's like saying "I like the new Les Paul, but it'd better even better with a Strat body"
> 
> C'mon people, did you really expect Jackson to come up with an 8 string that looks like a Schecter, or a Jackson?



I agree 100% It's a Jackson. That is THE Jackson headstock.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 17, 2011)

This may amount to nothing, but this has me questioning the practicality of the headstock. Picture I made myself.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 17, 2011)

Holy unsightly Grim Reaper scythe headstock, Batman!


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 17, 2011)

Whats bad is your angle is just slightly off so the headstock probably sticks down a little farther than the body does.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jan 17, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> A few posts above your's I explain the reason why the truss rod is in that position.


Oh i just jumped but I looked back and i like the idea of it being thicker at the lower end


----------



## Dvaienat (Jan 19, 2011)

It looks like a very nice guitar. I actually really like the headstock. The only thing missing is black hardware. That chrome/silver stuff is horrible and clashes with the finish.
I wonder if Jackson will make it a production model. If they do I hope it's 30" scale 
The CS one in the pics looks like 25.5 to my eyes.


----------



## That_One_Person (Jan 19, 2011)

Damn, I think the only Jackson shape that wouldn't look awkward with that monster headstock would be the Double Rhoads.


----------



## dis89 (Jan 21, 2011)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Holy unsightly Grim Reaper scythe headstock, Batman!



Meh, its a metal guitar and one can kill people with its headstock


----------



## The Honorable (Jan 21, 2011)

ATTN ATTN MY BONER IS INSANE RIGHT NOW


----------



## alvaro (Jan 21, 2011)

one could play hockey with that thing


----------



## cronux (Feb 10, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

no reverse headstock :'(


----------



## caparison_x (Feb 10, 2011)

From the ebay page listing the guitar

"This is the Jackson USA Custom Shop 2011 NAMM Soloist 8 String Black Copperhead Electric Guitar. This was one of the feature Jackson Guitars at the 2011 NAMM show. This 8 String guitar is Masterbuilt by Pablo Santana and is completely insane. This is Jackson's first ever 8-String Guitar. This is the first one ever made by Jackson. So this is a piece of Jackson History. And that is Pablo pictured with his monster creation. We sat down talk to Pablo about this guitar. What makes this guitar so special is its Asymmetrical Neck & Offset Trussrod which he also but on the NAMM Show Baritone Guitar he built. Pablo came up with this design and concept after pondering how to make the guitar neck feel more natural. The Asymmetrical Neck has a thicker profile at the lower strings and slowing tapers to a extremely thin profile over the high strings. The technical problem with this design according to Pablo was what to do with the trussrod. You need to have the stability of the trussrod but the neck profile is too thin where the trussrod would normally sit. So he decided to offset the trussrod to run the length with the with the lower strings where the neck is thicker. This is truly a break-thru and so much so that another major manufacturer is already trying to copy his design. The result of this innovation is a an ultra thin and tapered neck on the higher strings for easy access and fast leads but a little more thickness and girth on the lower strings for fat rhythm playing. This guitar is amazing

Other features include a 28.625" Baritone Scale with an Ebony fretboard with a compound radius, 24 Steel Frets, Graphite Nut, and a 8 String Hipshot Fixed Bridge with a String-thru design for loads of sustain. And then to top it all off Pablo loaded this Baritone with EMG 808X Pickups. Buy this guitar today or you'll be sorry.

Jackson USA Custom Shop 2011 NAMM Soloist 8 String Black Copperhead Electric Guitar Specs:

Color: Black Copperhead
Body: Alder
Neck: Neck-Thru-Body Quartersawn Maple Asymmetrical Neck & Offset Trussrod
Scale length: 28.625"

Fingerboard: Ebony with compound 12" to 16" radius
Width at nut: 2.25"
No. of frets: 24 Jumbo Stainless Steel Frets SBB215
Inlays: None

Headstock: Standard
Bridge pickup: EMG 808X
Neck pickup: EMG 808X
Controls: 1 Volume, 1 Tone 3-position toggle

Hardware: Chrome
Tuning Machines: Gotoh/Jackson
Bridge: Hipshot 8 String Bridge
Strings: .009-.071
Case: SKB Case Included"

I reposted this thread when I saw it on the bay. Looks pretty awesome I think.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Feb 10, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
That's nothing short of goddamn amazing.
One of the only 8's I'd actually consider buying.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 10, 2011)

alvaro said:


> one could play hockey with that thing



I'll break out the goalie stick


----------



## BlackStar7 (Feb 10, 2011)

That thing makes my eyes bleed. Someone please buy it and post pictures?


----------



## TMM (Feb 10, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I'll break out the goalie stick



Is that real?


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 10, 2011)

That is indeed real, I've seen multiple photos of those over the years.


----------



## arsonist (Feb 11, 2011)

This Jackson's awesome. Being a long-time Jackson fan, i'd love to get me one of these.


----------



## alvaro (Feb 11, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I'll break out the goalie stick



omg, that must be the Zeus of inline headstocks


----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 11, 2011)

The headstocks like a freakin hockey stick


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 14, 2011)

SkullCrusher said:


> The headstocks like a freakin hockey stick



really??


----------



## Guamskyy (Feb 15, 2011)

If I had 5k laying around and a lot of time on my hands, I would order a Jackson CS 8!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 15, 2011)

kylendm said:


> Why do 90% of companies 8 string guitars all look the same. Damn EMGs making the guitars look bland as hell.


 
I doubt it's the EMGs... Maybe it's the fact that 90% of them are SUPERSTRATS with EIGHT FUCKING STRINGS...


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 15, 2011)

lol @ 5k hockey stick with strings and EMGs


----------



## Variant (Feb 15, 2011)

Xaios said:


> This may amount to nothing, but this has me questioning the practicality of the headstock. Picture I made myself.



 @ that headstock.


----------



## Psyy (Feb 15, 2011)

That goalie stick comment made my day.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 15, 2011)

Someone needs to photoshop a hockey player holding it NOW! lol


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 15, 2011)

i fucking knew it'd be the hockey stick head LOL, effin redonkulous


----------



## travis bickle (Feb 16, 2011)

that headstock looks HORRIBLE. and this is coming from a usa jackson fanboi too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't think it's that bad... It is a tad obnoxious, but I could still get down w/ that.

Also, I dunno if a straight 4+4 headstock wouldn't be just as boring since it's already been stated that superstrat ERGs sporting EMGs have been a bit overdone.

Might be cool to see an offset like a 6+2 headstock or something similar... Don't the JP7s have like a 5+2 or something like that?

I just think it might be cool to experiment with some configs that are a tad less "conventional"


----------



## Funz (Feb 16, 2011)

that headstock is ridiculous.
4+4 is the way to go to keep the thing under a foot long


----------



## Philligan (Feb 16, 2011)

The more I look at it, I honestly am really starting to like it. I'd prefer the 4x4 headstock, but if it balances decently, I'd deal with it.

At least it's not black.


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 16, 2011)

It's not my auction but the damn thing's on Ebay now, good if you have 4k in your pockets.

Jackson Custom Shop 2011 NAMM 8 String Soloist Guitar - eBay (item 260733813240 end time Mar-08-11 21:59:18 PST)

It's 28.625" scale also.

Also concerning the headstock, I'm reminded of the 12 in line 12 string headstock Carvin used to have on some of their 12 strings.


----------



## vlover (Feb 17, 2011)

Why does every headstock like that, that is 8 strings looks TOO big! Not right I tell ya!


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 18, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> This guitar was built by Luthier Pablo Santana - it'll cost $4200. Regarding the neck and the offset truss rod.





> It also has a new design feature that Pablo came up with called the Jackson Asymetrical Neck/ Offset Trussrod. Basically the neck profile is fatter near the lower strings and gradually tapers as it gets to the high E string. The Trussrod is also offset and runs through the thicker portion of the neck.



That's really irritating to read considering Tobias was doing that YEARS (over a decade) ago and I've been doing it on all my guitars for almost 2 years.


----------



## Neil (Feb 19, 2011)

This fretspacing does not look like 28.625" to me...

http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/cmcguitars/IMG_8230.jpg

http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/cmcguitars/IMG_8228.jpg


----------



## 77zark77 (Feb 19, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I'll break out the goalie stick


 





is that the Roch Voisine model ?


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jackson NEEDS to make some new models asap. More specifically, more 7s and definately more SLS's. If they made a 7 string SLS I'd blow a load.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 12, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> If they made a 7 string SLS I'd blow a load.



Only if you happened to be jerking off at the time. Otherwise, no you wouldn't.


----------



## carcass (Apr 12, 2011)

I want to get this guitars so bad .. i should probably start saving money asap


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 12, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Jackson NEEDS to make some new models asap. More specifically, more 7s and definately more SLS's. If they made a 7 string SLS I'd blow a load.



Well, there's the Broderick, and the SLAT3-7. The only way I can think of to expand the 7s market is to start doing the other shapes, but odd-shaped 7s don't have a good history of success...

Oh, and they'll make you an SLS-7.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 12, 2011)

carcass said:


> I want to get this guitars so bad .. i should probably start saving money asap



I dont think Jackson is even making 8 strings right now. I dont see it on their custom order form. This might be the only 8 string they will ever make


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 12, 2011)

misingonestring said:


> It's not my auction but the damn thing's on Ebay now, good if you have 4k in your pockets.
> 
> Jackson Custom Shop 2011 NAMM 8 String Soloist Guitar - eBay (item 260733813240 end time Mar-08-11 21:59:18 PST)
> 
> ...


 
The Jackson headstock looks much better in comparison...


----------

